# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  new?

## kinikia

I think im the first one to post here?  im christian.  anyone else look to spiritual help for their anxiety?

----------


## Louise2012

Hiya ive thought about it does it help?

----------


## octoberfrost

I need to get back into reading my Bible more. I've slacked from worrying about issues.

----------


## Chantellabella

I depend on God to help me through dark times or when I'm scared.

----------

